# personal conclusions.



## momo33 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok so i may be somewhat off beam here, but so far my conclusions as a new user are.

Windows. You load it up in whatever variety it is in and then you spend the next ten years sorting out all its bugs and errors. It is never right and always falls down on some thing some where. Then Mr Gates shoves another versio at you just to keep your brain fried and pockets empty and so we go round again in ever lasting cycles.

FreeBSD. You spend ( if you havent read the manuals or have a learning disability )weeks learning the OS and its commands, you install it and learn to sort out its bugs or such as you install it, thereafter it will work tirelessly and unfalteringly thereafter. 

Oh and your pocket / wallet is as fat as it was beore you "purchased" it and its attending programmes to enhance it or its uses.

You get to annoy the hell out of the programmers and everyone else who knows anything about it on this fine forum and even though they think your a prat they wil anwswer you, unlike sending Bill Gates a message for help that is binned.

Go on tell me I am wrong.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually, anothr thing I ponder on is that whilst you merely install windows as is so to speak, you actually do not care abou tit, yet freeBSD is another creature, as yo instal it you are shaping it and making it live, you take care in what you do, you sweat blood and tears getting it to where you want it, hence you tend to have some pride in what you did, you also really do learn something about how things work on a pc and in an os, now that is freaky, everyone that installs BSD becomes to some degree a hacker, yet everyone who installs windows learns what, how to stick a cd in a drive and follow prompts, they learn....nothing of the system as such. So far I have thrown windows on many machines over my years and never learnt anything other than - clicking a mouse and the likes, so far I have messed up a couple of installs of BSD and learnt about the hardware in my machine. I am still assimilating it all. But, it is good fun and nice to know how things gel together.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

momo33 said:
			
		

> so far I have messed up a couple of installs of BSD and learnt about the hardware in my machine.


You won't believe how many times I've screwed it up in the past decade or so 

It's all part of the learning process :e


----------



## silverglade00 (Oct 13, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You won't believe how many times I've screwed it up in the past decade or so
> 
> It's all part of the learning process :e



And that is why you are one of the top people in here answering questions for the rest of us. 
It is a rare thread that doesn't contain your insight somewhere.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I wished something like this forum was around when I first started. I had to walk into, and try to get out of, every pitfall myself. Learned a lot about operating systems, networking and FreeBSD in the mean time though.

One of my favorite taglines:
Experience is something you just don't get until right after you need it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 13, 2011)

momo33 said:
			
		

> ... freeBSD is another creature, as yo instal it you are shaping it and making it live, you take care in what you do, you sweat blood and tears getting it to where you want it, hence you tend to have some pride in what you did, you also really do learn something about how things work ...



Couldn't say it better. (Though I could spell it better.)


----------



## momo33 (Oct 28, 2011)

My spelling is fine, its my keyboard that is missing letters,usually when I type fast, so it now takes me three times as long to say anything. I have to get a new one.

Cherry seems good, better than these membrane garbage I keep getting.


----------

